# Help with wound healing



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was cleaning one of my tanks out today I noticed one of the girls had a throat wound, I never noticed this on last clean out on Thursday. I've taken her straight to the vets and the veteniarian says it looks like a fight wound.
She has put her on 10 days of baytril to be digested orally, and also some honey to wipe on the wound.

The honey part is where I need the help, I would of imagined putting something sweet on to ones neck would likely increase the others wanting to get a taste of it ?? It is'nt regular honey put something along the lines of harmonica honey !!!! First time I've had to go to the vets so take everything with a pinch of salt.

Will the honey help ???
Should I seperate the injured one whilst healing/permanatly ??

They all appear to be getting on fine, thats why I dont understand why they would fight, they came from same tank at pet shop, I've also had them now for about 7/8 weeks with out any concerns. Any help appreciated


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Manuka honey? It's good for burns and other wounds, I use it myself. It is sticky but isn't sweet, well I don't think it is. I assume the others will have a sniff and lick but decide they don't care about it. Just don't use too much as it is so sticky.

I'd not thought about using it on the animals before, no idea why though  Will give it a try with Jaq's wound.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

You would be far better just using saline (one teaspoon salt to one pint of boiled, cooled water) and bathing her wound with a cotton swab. Honey will attract the other mice and might cause them to annoy her. Use saline instead. And no, never seperate a mouse from it`s cagemates if it`s wonded or ill. That would just cause her anxiety. She will be fine. Just keep a close eye on your group and make sure she is`nt being picked on by anyone.


----------

